# 2003 Dodge Dakota dashboard symbols



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

I googled this and couldn't find an exact answer.

I have a 2003 Dodge Dakota and have one of
the symbols staying on after starting. I can't
find my book right now.

It is on the far left and looks sort of like a fat
movie camera.

Can anyone tell me what that means?

Thanks!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I put in a search in google "DASHBOARD SYMBOLS" and there was a lot of pics. Maybe you can see it there. I am thinking it is the CHECK ENGINE symbol.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, Travis.

I finally found my book! It is a malfunction
indicator light which monitors the emissions
and engine control system. 

If it stays on while driving, which it is, it
suggests a potential engine control problem
and the need for system service.

Best part it says your vehicle will usually be
drivable but see your dealer for service as
soon as possible.

Will be calling them first thing in the morning.

Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Before you take it to the dealer, check your gas cap and make sure it is tight. Might even go to an auto parts store and have them check it for you. This is generally free svc. from an auto parts store whereas your dealer is gonna charge you, probably $50 or more. If it's just the gas cap, and this is a common problem, you can either tighten the cap or get a new one.

.


----------



## wingnut64 (Jan 12, 2012)

ninny said:


> Before you take it to the dealer, check your gas cap and make sure it is tight. Might even go to an auto parts store and have them check it for you. This is generally free svc. from an auto parts store whereas your dealer is gonna charge you, probably $50 or more. If it's just the gas cap, and this is a common problem, you can either tighten the cap or get a new one.
> 
> .



Happens all the time, especially when then that little plastic tie that keeps the gas cap attached hangs up in the threads when you twist the cap back on.
Check the cap, make sure it's on good and then disconnect the battery for about 30 seconds. This resets the computer and gets rid of the dashboard idiot light.
Then drive and see if it comes back on. If it doesn't that's all it was.
When the gas cap isn't tight, the computer thinks your emission system has a pressure leak or something wrong.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Felicity said:


> It is on the far left and looks sort of like a fat
> movie camera.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what that means?
> ...


Darn and here I thought it meant the google spy cam was malfunctioning...


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for the great suggestions!

I was planning on getting things checked out
Monday morning. Now, I will definitely check
the gas cap and unhook the battery and hope
the light goes away and doesn't return.

I don't know if it would matter, but I forgot
to mention in my first post, that the truck
had been sitting for several weeks because
I had surgery and was not driving.

Hope the checks tomorrow fix it!!!

Thanks all!!!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

If tightening the gas cap/disconnecting the batt. doesn't work, take your truck to an auto parts store and let them do an OBD diagnostic for you. Most will do it for free. It will tell you what the problem is. You take it to a dealer and they're gonna charge you for this svc. If you've got a problem, the auto parts place can sell you the replacement part that you may need and in some cases even install it for you. The dealer would be my last choice to take the vehicle to unless it's something that only the dealer has/can fix.

.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

wingnut64 said:


> Happens all the time, especially when then that little plastic tie that keeps the gas cap attached hangs up in the threads when you twist the cap back on.
> Check the cap, make sure it's on good and then disconnect the battery for about 30 seconds. This resets the computer and gets rid of the dashboard idiot light.
> Then drive and see if it comes back on. If it doesn't that's all it was.
> When the gas cap isn't tight, the computer thinks your emission system has a pressure leak or something wrong.



The gas cap was fine, BUT disconnecting the battery worked!!!!
The light didn't come back on when it was running.

Thank you all so much for your help and suggestions!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Felicity said:


> The gas cap was fine, BUT disconnecting the battery worked!!!!
> The light didn't come back on when it was running.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help and suggestions!


That's what we're here for...:happy2:


.


----------

